# Marginal Cord Insertion. Are O35.8XX0 and 043.193 redundant?



## jrsfla@aol.com (Feb 13, 2017)

*Marginal Cord Insertion...redundant codes?*

Hello, 

O36.51_ _ Maternal care for known or suspected placental insufficiency
O43.19_    Other malformation of placenta

There is no exact code for Marginal Cord Insertion. Both of these codes are being currently used for ultrasound. I am thinking that the first one would be sufficient. Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Joyce


----------

